# Autocruise Stardream Exhaust System



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi everybody looking for help and advice once again.

We have a Stardream on a 55 plate and the tail pipe on the exhaust has gone rotten.

Have tried to get a new exhaust system but none of the Peugeot Boxers systems seems to match. I am told by the main dealer for Peugeot that it must be a special exhaust because the vehicle is built on an al-ko chassis.

Has anyone else had this problem or can anyone suggest where we might be able to get a replacement.

Lindybell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this may seem a silly question, but is the dealer a commercial Peugeot dealer. Having an Alko chassis is only from the back of the cab.
did he search for parts based on the vin number.which Peugeot dealer is it.Or was it a motorhome dealer you asked.

cabby


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Cabby

It was a Peugeot main dealer but they say they have no information on exhausts fitted to camper vans. They say it is a medium wheelbase model and have no idea which exhaust would be fitted to the ALko chassis. 

Lindybell


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Find somewhere local that fits stainless steel exhaust systems. 
They will copy the bit you need in stainless steel tube and fit it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are they just cars or commercial as well. The vehicle vin number will get them to the area where there could be a choice of say 3 exhausts, their comp. will show pictures so the should send a mechanic or stores person to have a look under your van to compare.
Who is this dealer by the way, we may be able to suggest a better one amongst us. Maybe stanner has the answer.

cabby


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

We have looked at the exhaust pictorials at the dealers and none of them look the same. The main dealer is Bristol Street Motors in Chesterfield.

We have also tried a number of exhaust centres and they only have the same pictorials as the main dealer.

We are going to do what Stanner has suggested as I have sourced a piece of steel tube and I will cut it and bend it to suit as a temporary measure.

Thanks Cabby and Stanner for you help and advice.

Lindybell


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

lindybell 

We had a large old hymer which needed exhaust repair. The quote was £450 for the Mercedes parts and extra for fitting. We were advised to go to a local garage that fitted stainless steel exhausts. What, we said. were not made of money. We expected in excess of the original quote. Low and behold, £280 for the whole system. Guess what we did?

The garage only replaced the part that need to be replaced first, £130. And two years later we replaced the remainder for £150. Good eh?

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Westkirby01 said:


> lindybell
> 
> We had a large old hymer which needed exhaust repair. The quote was £450 for the Mercedes parts and extra for fitting. We were advised to go to a local garage that fitted stainless steel exhausts. What, we said. were not made of money. We expected in excess of the original quote. Low and behold, £280 for the whole system. Guess what we did?
> 
> ...


Exactly my point earlier - more than that I'm actually getting a full stainless system fitted on Friday morning.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Find somewhere local that fits stainless steel exhaust systems.
> They will copy the bit you need in stainless steel tube and fit it.


I would agree and even say if you plan to keep the van for a few years get a new system made in St St complete.


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks for the advice we will definitely look to do that with the st st in the near future, for the time being I have made up a tail pipe which is ok, as the other was dropping off and the rest of it looks as though it won't be lasting much longer.

We are away this weekend but when we get back next week we will look into replacing the whole system with st st just need to find somewhere local to Chesterfield area that will do it.

Lindy Bell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

On my recent MOT a middle section was blowing Garage simply purchased a section of Pipe and cut it to fit.


----------

